# Your 2013 Relieved Naval Officers Thread



## AWP (Jan 19, 2013)

Since we should start seeing stories about fired skippers in the news, we'll just consolidate all of the announcements in one thread. Granted it may run to about 50 or 60 pages, but such is life.


----------



## Salt USMC (Jan 19, 2013)

My money for first fired skipper is riding on the commander of the USS Guardian, which ran aground on a reef in the Philippines a few days ago.

http://seattletimes.com/html/nationworld/2020149639_apasphilippinesusshipaground.html


----------



## AWP (Jan 19, 2013)

Chronologically speaking, this guy has the Guardian beat if he's ever relieved.

http://rt.com/news/uss-jacksonville-hormuz-periscope-fishing-boat-809/


----------



## Salt USMC (Jan 20, 2013)

Oooooooooh.....on one hand, this guy involved a nuclear sub right off Iran's coast.....but then again, it just broke the periscope.  He definitely gets first fired skipper of the year, but I think the severity (or lack thereof) of the situation puts him out of the running for 2013 Top Relieved Skipper.


----------



## RetPara (Jan 28, 2013)

Cdr of USS Pasedena, undergoing maintenance has been relieved.....

http://www.military.com/daily-news/...lieved-of-duty.html?comp=7000023317843&rank=1


----------



## AWP (Jan 28, 2013)

ARGH! Somehow we missed this guy, I'm guessing the first of 2013:

http://www.military.com/daily-news/2013/01/07/submarine-co-removed-after-october-collision.html



> NORFOLK, Va. -- The skipper of a Navy attack submarine has been removed from the job after colliding with a guided-missile cruiser.
> Navy Cmdr. Thomas Winter was relieved as commanding officer of the USS Montpelier on Friday because of a loss of confidence in his ability to command.


----------



## RetPara (Jan 29, 2013)

Question on Standards.  This is a track for the calendar year, not the fiscal year?


----------



## AWP (Jan 29, 2013)

RetPara said:


> Question on Standards. This is a track for the calendar year, not the fiscal year?


 
I went with calendar year for the thread and the actual release date, not the date of the event.


----------



## Salt USMC (Feb 5, 2013)

http://www.navytimes.com/mobile/news/2013/02/navy-gary-frigate-xo-fired-offensive-comments-020413w
*Frigate XO fired for 'offensive comments'*


Just gonna reserve judgement until we find out what he actually said.


----------



## Chopstick (Feb 5, 2013)

How could they possibly relieve a guy called Slim Pickens??


----------



## Chopstick (Feb 11, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> Chronologically speaking, this guy has the Guardian beat if he's ever relieved.
> 
> http://rt.com/news/uss-jacksonville-hormuz-periscope-fishing-boat-809/


http://www.military.com/daily-news/...ub-co-after-collision-in-gulf.html?ESRC=eb.nl



> The Navy relieved of duties the commanding officer and executive officer of the attack submarine USS Jacksonville, based at Pearl Harbor, on Sunday after the sub's periscope struck a vessel while operating in the Persian Gulf Jan. 10, officials said.
> The relief of commanding officer Cmdr. Nathan Sukols and executive officer Lt. Cmdr. Lauren Allen came following an investigation and administrative hearing known as an "admiral's mast," held in Manama, Bahrain, the Navy said.
> The commander of Task Force 54, Rear Adm. Phillip Sawyer, relieved Sukols "due to loss of confidence in Sukols' ability to command," and Allen "due to loss of confidence in Allen's ability to serve in the capacity of executive officer," according to a Navy release.
> The Navy said Sawyer "also reviewed the actions of other Jacksonville crewmembers and held accountable those whose actions did not meet the high standards we expect."
> ...


----------



## AWP (Feb 11, 2013)

3 skippers (all subs) and 2 XO's (1 sub, 1 surface). Not a bad start!


----------



## Salt USMC (Feb 13, 2013)

Must be making way for those female sub skippers


----------



## RetPara (Feb 20, 2013)

*Riverine Squadron CO, CMDMC Relieved*

Feb 20, 2013
The Virginian-Pilot| by Dianna Cahn

The head of the Coastal Riverine Group 2 relieved two senior leaders on Friday, bringing to three the number of high-profile sackings that took place last week.
A Navy press release said Capt. David Hunter, commander of the Maritime Expeditionary Security Squadron 12, and the unit's Command Master Chief, Gregory Krumholz, were relieved of their duties Friday.
The Navy reserve unit is based in Williamsburg and is currently forward deployed to the Navy's 5th Fleet, based in Bahrain.
The release said Coastal Riverine Group 2 Commander Capt. James Hamblet fired Hunter because of "mismanagement of personal matters and unprofessional behavior." Krumholz was fired for "substandard performance of duties" and unprofessional behavior, the statement said.

Hunter will be relieved permanently by Capt. Robert Perry, the release said. Capt. Erich Diehl, Hamblet's deputy, will assume command of the squadron until Perry is able to step in.
No permanent replacement for Krumholz has been named, but Explosive Ordnance Disposal Master Chief Jeff Barnes will serve as the acting command master chief. Both Diehl and Barnes are experienced expeditionary operations commanders, the release said.

The firings come at a pivotal time for the coastal riverines, which are in the process of merging maritime expeditionary forces and riverine units into a single force. The coastal riverine sailors maintain the security of ports and harbors, conduct offensive combat operations and maritime security operations in rivers, harbors and coastal waterways.


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 21, 2013)

These details will be interesting.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 12, 2013)

How can any Naval officer think he will still get away with this?

http://www.10news.com/news/document...led-to-navy-commander-losing-his-job-06112013

SAN DIEGO - 10News has obtained the flirty emails and texts that led to a Navy commander being removed from his post.

Those texts and emails were written by the former second in command of the San Diego Beachmaster Unit, Navy Cmdr. Allen Maestas.

Over a series of texts to one female sailor Maestas wrote, "I'm jealous u r in (pa)jamas. I wish I could join you."

To the same woman, he texted, "I still haven't received my bday gift, maybe you can send me a pic of you in shorts..." and "You should be proud of your legs and show them off more. Just my two cents."

In the texts, he frequently asked the sailor to send him pictures.

During another exchange, Maestas was visiting a ship in Korea where he said it was sort of cold.

He wrote, "I brought some warm skivvies ... u should come out here ... I could give you a tour."

The report says Maestas used emoticons after offensive remarks as a way to claim he was only joking.

After that "joke," the sailor wrote back that she did not like it.

In several emails to another female sailor, Maestas asked to see her tattoos.

In one exchange, Maestas said he missed St. Patrick's Day because his back hurt and wrote, "I don't suppose you give back massages?"

He then asked the female sailor with help tailoring his uniform, and wrote, "You're the only one I trust to take my clothes off in front of..."

Maestas denied doing anything wrong when he was first questioned.

However, texts such as the following to a subordinate are hard to spin: "I was sort of missing u already. We need to have dinner someday and tell stories ... it would be fun."


----------



## 8654Maine (Jun 12, 2013)

When leadership is needed most...


----------

